# Ventelo-Internetzugang für Netzwerke



## Anonymous (12 Dezember 2005)

*Avanio/Ventelo*

Hallo,
es geht weiter, der nächste Versuch!
Heute habe ich auf meiner Telefonrechnung neben 3 ct einen Internetzugang für Netzwerke von Ventelo (netto 6,99) gefunden.
Anscheinend ein Trittbrettfahrer??


----------



## stieglitz (12 Dezember 2005)

*Re: Avanio/Ventelo*



			
				gast7471 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> es geht weiter, der nächste Versuch!
> Heute habe ich auf meiner Telefonrechnung neben 3 ct einen Internetzugang für Netzwerke von Ventelo (netto 6,99) gefunden.
> Anscheinend ein Trittbrettfahrer??


Hier ist er bereits bekannt:
http://www.teltarif.de/a/ventelo/
Die ersten Kommentare sind nicht gerade positiv.

Ich glaube das sollte in einen neuen Thread, könnt länger werden.


----------



## rolf76 (12 Dezember 2005)

*Re: Avanio/Ventelo*



			
				gast7471 schrieb:
			
		

> Heute habe ich auf meiner Telefonrechnung neben 3 ct einen Internetzugang für Netzwerke von Ventelo (netto 6,99) gefunden.
> Anscheinend ein Trittbrettfahrer??



@gast 7471: Was steht denn genau auf der Rechnung? Wie hast Du Dich denn über Ventelo eingewählt (per LCR oder eingerichtete DFÜ-Verbindung)? Ist die Rechnung schon überwiesen oder abgebucht?

Ich bin aber auch für einen neuen Thread, scheint ja nichts mit calland* oder avani* zu tun zu haben.


----------



## SEP (12 Dezember 2005)

*Re: Avanio/Ventelo*



> "Ich glaube das sollte in einen neuen Thread, könnt länger werden."
> bzw.
> "Ich bin aber auch für einen neuen Thread, scheint ja nichts mit calland* oder avani* zu tun zu haben."


... daher vom bisherigen Thread abgetrennt und hierher gelegt. _modaction.sep_


----------



## Anonymous (12 Dezember 2005)

*Ventelo*

Hallo.

Antwort: Ich nutze Modem mit Smartsurfer und seit dem 6.11. Discountsurfer.
Bei mir auf der Rechnung steht unter Ventelo
01040 Internet by Call                      pos 38524    0,03
Internetzugang fuer Netzwerke          pos 38637    6,96 !

Laut LoginListe des Surfers habe ich seit August einmal den 1040-Internet
Tarif für 1,.. ct genutzt.

Die Hotline von Ventelo war nicht in der Lage, eine Auskunft zu geben,
da solange die Datensätze nicht vom der Telekom zurück seien, ihnen
keine Unterlagen zur Verfügung stehen.
Auf ausdrückliche Nachfrage nach ihren eigenen Daten wurde immer wieder auf die zu frische Rechnung vom 9.12. verwiesen.

MfG Gast7471,
schon durch zwei Tarife von Avanio geschädigt, aber immer noch hartnäckig an der Sache dran


----------



## Anonymous (12 Dezember 2005)

*Ventelo*

Antwort.
Ich zahle grundsätzlich fast alles immer nur per Überweisung,
auch die Telekom-Rechnung.
Ich habe den gesamten Betrag für Ventelo abgezogen,
werde aber in einer getrennten Übereisung 4 ct für die 3ct netto unbestrittene Nutzung überweisen.
Man bedenke, eine Buchung wird mit Verwaltungskosten in Höhe von bis zu 5 Euro gehandelt, so hoffe ich , Freude zu bereiten.
MfG Gast7471


----------



## UlliZ (13 Dezember 2005)

> Man bedenke, eine Buchung wird mit Verwaltungskosten in Höhe von bis zu 5 Euro gehandelt, so hoffe ich, Freude zu bereiten.


Aber Achtung: Du belastest damit vor allem erst mal die T-Com mit "Verwaltungsaufwand", und natürlich Deine Bank :unzufrieden: .

Ob die  T-Com sich einen Teilbetrag von "Ventelo" wiederholt?

3Ct. netto sind übrigens 3 * 1,16 = 3,48 = kaufmännisch gerundet 3 Ct. brutto  .


----------



## Anonymous (14 Dezember 2005)

*Ventelo*

Hallo,

ich bin jetzt klüger geworden.

Es handelt sich einen Tarif startseiten24premium,
Einwahl 0192195156,
Anbieter Startseiten24, der diesen Tarif um den Faktor 10 von 0,95 auf 9,95
am 9.11. angehoben hat. Dieser Tarif stand am 12.11. beim Smartsurfer
anscheinend an erster Stelle, da damals seit ca. 2 Wochen keine Einwahl getätigt wurde und diesbezüglich auch keine Tarifaktualisierung erfolgt ist.
Nun hat meine Frau mit diesem Tarif ca. 1,5h gesurft, sodass 8,10€
zustande kamen.

Kann man sich erfolreich gegen derartige überraschende Tarifänderung wehren?

MfG gast7471


----------



## Anonymous (14 Dezember 2005)

*Re: Ventelo*



			
				Gast7471 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man sich erfolreich gegen derartige überraschende Tarifänderung wehren?



Ja, indem du deiner Frau das Haushaltsgeld um die betroffene Summe kürzt.
Bitteschön, was ist überraschen, wenn man 14 Zage nichts updated? 
Das Updaten vor solch Daueronlinesessions sollte man schon bei derartigen Zugängen immer berücksichtigen. Hier würde ich sagen, selbst schuld und für die Zukunft hoffentlich was gelernt.

Gruss von mir.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Dezember 2005)

*Ventelo*

Antwort
Hallo,

sehe ich im Prinzip genauso.
Ich brauche aber noch genaue Handlungsanweisungen,
wie man(n) das Haushaltsgeld kürzt.


MfG Gast7471


----------



## UlliZ (15 Dezember 2005)

Hallo, Gast "Yauser",

*die Sache ist doch so simpel:* Anbieter, die einen "besonders günstigen" Tarif anbieten, wechseln diesen kurzfristig in einen "besonders teuren" Tarif um. Kündigen sie das vorher an (ggü. der Bundesnetzagentur natürlich, *nicht *ggü. allen bisherigen Usern) so ist das völlig legal :evil: .

Gibt's bei Sprachtelefonie-cbc, und genauso bei Internet-cbc. Was glaubst Du denn, wie die ihr Geld verdienen? Ganz bestimmt nicht mit dem "niedrigsten Preis", bei *DEM *Wettbewerb :roll: !

Bevor man den "günstigsten Tarif" wählt, muß man updaten, bzw. auf den einschlägigen Homepages nachsehen. Und zwar täglich. Dafür hat man dann einen "Standardtarif" für den kurzen Zugang (für um die 1-1,5 Ct./min sind die massenweise am Markt).

Und z.B. bei teltarif . de steht zusätzlich eine kleine Anmerkung am Tarif, wenn ein *Tarifwechsel *die nächsten 24 h bevorsteht.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Juli 2006)

*AW: Ventelo-Internetzugang für Netzwerke*

Hat man denn das Recht auf eine detailierte Abrechnung durch Ventelo?
Ich meine Wann genutzt und zu welchem Tarif?

Bislang schiebt die Rechnungsabteilung von Ventelo es immer auf einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis durch die Telekom.

Diese kann ihn aber nicht erbringen, da die jeweiligen Verbindungspreise von Ventelo der Telekom nicht geläufig sein dürften.

Ich habe das Problem, das der von Ventelo geforderte Betrag sich bei weitem nicht mit dem von mir errechneten deckt.

Muß Ventelo mir eine detaillierte Rechnung schicken?


----------



## edmund (11 September 2006)

*AW: Ventelo-Internetzugang für Netzwerke*

Man muss Ventelo direkt anschreiben, dann bekommt man einen dicken Briefumschlag mit Nachweise für alle Verbindungen. Aus eigener Erfahrung ist aber jeder Widerstand zwecklos - Ich habe eine Rechnung von 638,- EUR für den Zeitraum 02.02-02.03.2006 bekommen und die interne Überprüfung von Ventelo hat ergeben dass ich ununterbrochen online war. Da ich aber mit einem Notebook online gegeangen bin - das ich jeden Tag mit mir ins Büro schleppe - wäre das gar nicht möglich. Alle Widerspüche wurden mit demselben Standardbrief beantwortet (Abrechnungssysteme geprüft, alles korrekt abgerechnet), auch telefonisch kann man nichts erreichen. Ich würde sagen, es ist... (siehe URL).


----------

